# Prefilter Over Intake to Stop Bubbles Being Sucked In?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm having an issue with bubbles from one of my 18" bars at the back of the tank being sucked up by my AquaClear 110's intake, which is causing a horrible cavitation and "box of rocks" noise. I realize the solution to this, ultimately, would be to move the bars away from the intake but I tried that on several occasions and because my 60 gallon is so tall and shallow, the bars would have to move to nearly the middle of the aquarium in order to escape being sucked in by the filter. This looked ridiculous and so I have no choice but to run them where they are, against the back glass...

Will a prefilter over the AquaClear's intake strainer stop the bubbles from being sucked in?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

use a shorter air bar


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could try that idea to see if it works. The prefilter will affect flow some and you'll have to clean it about once per week.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

ClinicaTerra said:


> ...my 60 gallon is so tall and shallow,


What??? 

I'm gonna guess the noise gets loud after a while *r2 

Only thing I can think of is to use air stones instead of bars.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Or just block the small section of the bar directly under the intake, tape it up or something


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

rift lake said:


> use a shorter air bar


I considered that, but it would kind of ruin the "curtain across the back wall" effect we're going for...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You could try that idea to see if it works. The prefilter will affect flow some and you'll have to clean it about once per week.


The flow is already too much from this filter, so I'd welcome any reduction that could be provided. Also, slower flow may actually allow more contact time with the media instead of a constant maximum fast flow, wouldn't it?

I suppose this goes back to my wondering what speed I should keep my AquaClear 110's flow set to...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

chrisb01 said:


> I'm gonna guess the noise gets loud after a while *r2


Huh?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Marshall said:


> Or just block the small section of the bar directly under the intake, tape it up or something


Marshall,

I considered this as well, but was advised tape should not go anywhere near water over the long haul as the adhesive side could begin to leech toxins in...


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

ClinicaTerra said:


> The flow is already too much from this filter, so I'd welcome any reduction that could be provided. Also, slower flow may actually allow more contact time with the media instead of a constant maximum fast flow, wouldn't it?
> 
> I suppose this goes back to my wondering what speed I should keep my AquaClear 110's flow set to...


From the data given, set the AC to lowest flow.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

You sure, Hal? Is that what you have your AquaClears set to?


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I have since replaced my AC w/ a Fluval 206 canister. However, when I had the AC I set it to the lowest flow because it was carrying all the food from the surface to the bottom which tends to increase nitrates and I was fighting nitrate overload.

I frankly doubt that you can do anything to stop the AC from sucking up the output from the bubbler. Any filter worth having is going to suck up whatever comes near the intake, that's what they are designed to do. Cutting down the flow also cuts down the filtering efficiency which adversely affects the health of the aquarium. Personally if this were my tank I would replace the bubbler since my interests are in the way of maintaining the best health of the aquarium for its inhabitants.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Avraptorhal said:


> I have since replaced my AC w/ a Fluval 206 canister.


I see. 



> However, when I had the AC I set it to the lowest flow because it was carrying all the food from the surface to the bottom which tends to increase nitrates and I was fighting nitrate overload.


I find mine does this too; that wave splash return of the AC's are tremendous...even the lowest setting throws the food about...



> I frankly doubt that you can do anything to stop the AC from sucking up the output from the bubbler. Any filter worth having is going to suck up whatever comes near the intake, that's what they are designed to do.


Yes, but I thought that perhaps by putting a prefilter on the intake the bubbles wouldn't be SO sucked up by it, you know? Like perhaps it would cut down on some getting through...



> Cutting down the flow also cuts down the filtering efficiency which adversely affects the health of the aquarium.


I'm not so sure about this -- isn't the "beauty" of the AquaClear design that the lower the flow rates the MORE efficiently the filter is working? I was always told that with aquarium water filtering, it's not so much about fast, rapid gallons per hour but more HOW the incoming water is being filtered -- when the flow of the AquaClear filters are reduced, doesn't this allow more opportunity for suspended particles to be caught and the water to be exposed to the media/BB? How is going the opposite way MORE efficient? 

Didn't you recommend I keep my flow at MINIMUM?



> Personally if this were my tank I would replace the bubbler since my interests are in the way of maintaining the best health of the aquarium for its inhabitants.


From my understanding and research, goldfish tend to like a highly aerated tank for respiration purposes and bubblers are often times recommended.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Proper aeration has nothing to do with adding "bubbles".All "outgassing" takes place at surface.To achieve proper aeration one only needs good surface movement.The bubbles in the water DO NOTHING!It is the disturbance of the surface of the water that the bubbles benefit.They break up the surface!They also add as much co2 as air (or actually whatever it is in the atmosphere,you're certainly not pumping oxygen into the tank)!
I would not slow down the AQ ,but I would ditch the air bars unless you are drawn to them for visual appeal.
I think you have 2 aq's running? you would get way more aeration buy lowering the water 1/2" and letting them splash a little then you will ever get from the air bars.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> Proper aeration has nothing to do with adding "bubbles".All "outgassing" takes place at surface.To achieve proper aeration one only needs good surface movement.The bubbles in the water DO NOTHING!It is the disturbance of the surface of the water that the bubbles benefit.They break up the surface!They also add as much co2 as air (or actually whatever it is in the atmosphere,you're certainly not pumping oxygen into the tank)!


Yes...I think that's what I meant, Coral...



> I would not slow down the AQ ,but I would ditch the air bars unless you are drawn to them for visual appeal.


Why wouldn't you slow the flow? And yes, we happen to like the bars for "visual appeal" and the fish tend to like to "play" in them...



> I think you have 2 aq's running? you would get way more aeration buy lowering the water 1/2" and letting them splash a little then you will ever get from the air bars.


Per my signature, I have one AquaClear 110 and an Aqueon QuietFlow 55.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Extend the intake with inexpensive hardware store tubing; it comes in black. Hook the intake away from the bubbles.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Tolak; I'm not sure how to "hook" the intake tube away from the bubbles though...


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

The tubing is flexible, when it comes off the roll it often has a bit of curl to it. This is how mine were set up some time back, you can see how the intake has a bit of a hook to it. With enough tubing you could run it to the other side of the tank, I just wanted it well below half way so I could do 50% water changes without having to shut down the filter;


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks...


----------

